# I have a pigeon egg on my balcony-- what should I do?



## newpigeon (May 6, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first post here. I have an apartment in Seattle, WA, and am growing a pot of chives on my small balcony. I had noticed a pigeon had begun frequenting my balcony and seemed to be occasionally eating some of the chives. I found this rather interesting and did not shew him/her away. I also have 3 pet birds: 2 parekeets and 1 green check conure. My green cheek found our pigeon friend entertaining to watch. Last night I came home and discovered two pigeons out on my balcony. One was sitting on an egg that had been laid in the pot of chives! I was surprised and peer through the glass at them, but they did not seem afraid or concerned by me. I closed the drapes and went to sleep. When I got up this morning, the egg was there but the parents are gone and have not returned (it is now about 1 pm). Does this mean they have abandoned the nest, or are they likely to come back? If they have abandoned it, can I still save the egg by incubating it inside? Or has it been left alone to long?

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They may have abandoned it, or they were frightened away by something during the night, if predators can have access to your balcony.

if it is not a safe place for them to have young ones I would remove it and not encourage them to stay.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

wouldn't they come back and lay a 2nd egg? my pigeons abandon their eggs until they lay the 2nd one.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cotdt said:


> wouldn't they come back and lay a 2nd egg? my pigeons abandon their eggs until they lay the 2nd one.


The hen will remain close by, but not far away... nor would she abandon it unless something scared or chased them off.


----------



## newpigeon (May 6, 2010)

So the hen did indeed come back and lay a second egg, and is now incubating them. I think I am actually going to let them stay for now... they have made a nest in the pot and it is a relatively safe place (we don't get a lot of other bird traffic through there, and it is partly protected from the weather). I am sure I will be back with many more questions! Thanks


----------

